
An old-school shell hack on a dot matrix printer - sgolestane
https://drewdevault.com/2019/10/30/Line-printer-shell-hack.html
======
cerberusss
Oh my gosh, I'd forgotten about the ed joke (link at the bottom of the
article). Magnificent stuff.

------
naikrovek
Not a line printer; those are very (very) different than a dot matrix printer,
and it's an interesting use of a dot matrix printer, anyway.

~~~
tingletech
They have the same sort of form feed, but usually with wider paper and green
bars. iirc they print a whole line at a time, which is why they are so-named.
It's easy to see how one would get confused, since there is `/dev/lp` and `lp`
or `lpr`

yea, if I `man 4 lp` (manpage for the device) on Amazon Linux 2 it is telling
me about "parallel line printers" \-- (`man lp` (for the lp command) mentions
"hardcopy device, such as a printer or microfilm recorder".)

Very cool nonetheless.

